# I'm back (again) LOL



## Gilda (Sep 30, 2011)

Answer to Rick's question about where I've been....I really don't have an excuse . Just lazy I guess. It takes an email from Dot to get me stirred into action again. Thanks Dot !!
Good to "see" all of you again !


----------



## Hera (Sep 30, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## tocarmar (Sep 30, 2011)

Welcome Back!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 30, 2011)

sniffing so many orchid blooms can make you sleepy


----------



## Candace (Sep 30, 2011)

Glad you're no longer MIA.


----------



## Heather (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice to see you again Gilda!


----------



## Marc (Sep 30, 2011)

Allthough you probably went awol before I joined this forum I would still like to say: Welcome back!


----------



## chrismende (Sep 30, 2011)

Welcome back, Gilda!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2011)

Welcome back.


----------



## Rick (Sep 30, 2011)

Gilda

WE MISSED YOU:sob:


----------



## Gilda (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you all ! :smitten: ....I like the excuse...sniffing too many orchid blooms makes you sleepy :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm glad you are here, Gilda. I did miss your posts and your presence.


----------



## nikv (Sep 30, 2011)

Welcome back, Gilda!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Gilda,
Good to see you back! :clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 1, 2011)

:clap: We need a phragfix from you! :drool:


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi Gilda, great to read you are back!!!! And surely you have some great Phrag/ Paph pics to show !!! Jean


----------



## Rick (Oct 2, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> Hi Gilda, great to read you are back!!!! And surely you have some great Phrag/ Paph pics to show !!! Jean



Yes you disappear from us for months (because of the overwhelming number of blooms at your place) and come back with no pics!!!!


----------



## Gilda (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL I wish I had lots of blooms to bore you all with !! My Paph Kolosands was in bloom a few weeks ago..I should have re-pictured it but again "sniffing too many orchid blooms". :wink:
I do have buds on paphs ..a few phrags starting to spike but hey it's really not bloom time yet....


----------

